# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Нама Хатта

## Наталли

Харе Кришна! 
Я хотела бы ходить на Нама Хатту,хотелось бы узнать где они проходят и какие темы разбирают. 
Заранее , спасибо!

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Устроились ли Вы на какую-либо нама-хатту либо бхакти-врикшу?

----------


## Chandana das

Пишите сообщите Ваш телефон vidura@nextmail.ru

----------

